# Anybody have Colts like this....



## Magnum Mikie (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't have one, but that sure is a neat old pistol. I hear they are one of the finest auto's made. Good luck with yours Mikie.


----------



## Magnum Mikie (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Baldy. I've got a few old Colts, but this one was my first. I like it so much that I think I'll make it my avatar.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

.380, .32, .25


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I know one thing you two got me drooling:drooling:all over the dang place.:smt023


----------



## Magnum Mikie (Jun 6, 2007)

rfawcs said:


> .380, .32, .25


Nice pocket pistols. This one belongs to Mrs. Magnum


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Magnum Mikie said:


>


Stop it! Stop it! Stop it! Right now! Damn it! That particular model is IMHO the slickest looking and handling auto pistol ever made. Beeeuuuutiful!rayer:


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Magnum Mikie said:


> Nice pocket pistols. This one belongs to Mrs. Magnum
> 
> (snip)
> 
> That's a beautiful example. Congrats to the Mrs.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice pistol. I have a 1903 from 1927 great shooter....:smt1099


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

Magnum Mikie said:


> Nice pocket pistols. This one belongs to Mrs. Magnum


I know somebody who has one of those..he asked me how much it was worth..I didn't know..looks exactly like that but I'm sure he doesn't have the box


----------



## Magnum Mikie (Jun 6, 2007)

Queeqeg said:


> I know somebody who has one of those..he asked me how much it was worth..I didn't know..looks exactly like that but I'm sure he doesn't have the box


I watched a guy at a gun show buy one just like my wife's with a box about 2 months ago. The guy paid $1150. I bought my wife's a couple years ago for a little more than half that. I've been looking for 1903 in nickel & pearl for 25th anniversary gift. They are hard to find in mint condition.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

wow thanks I'll tell him..I doubt he'll sell it though..his is an heirloom that belonged to his gramma or great gramma


----------

